# Resetear lavadora Bosch, modelo WAE 20170 EP con codigo de fallo en motor.



## dunablack (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola:
Tengo una lavadora bosch modelo wae 20170 ep que paro y se quedaron parpadeando tres led.
En el manual de instrucciones dice que es fallo del motor.
Desmonte el motor y tenia las escobillas gastadas completamente por lo que le coloque unas nuevas.
Al encender la lavadora me continua el fallo de motor.
Supongo que hay que resetear el modulo de control de la lavadora, pero no se como.
Por lo que necesitaria conocer como se resetea.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2014)

No creo que la lavadora retenga la falla de motor, mas bien pienso que el motor todavía tiene algo mas.

¿ Limpiaste el colector del motor ?
¿ Revisaste el generador taquimétrico ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2014)

Es raro que se gasten los carbones durante la vida útil de una lavadora , al menos yo nunca lo he visto ; pero es posible. Suelen casi desaparecer cuando el motor está parcialmente en corto.

El motor tiene solo 6 u *8* cables , dos del tacómetro que está en la cola , dos de carbones y dos de campos , *2 del termofusible.*

Así que primero verificá que no se haya fundido dicho termofusible (si lo lleva) , luego limpia el colector con lija muy fina y finalmente pon en serie los carbones (rotor) con el campo y lo conectas a la línea eléctrica , independientemente de la lavadora. Improvisa un fusible o llave térmica por las dudas. Con eso verás si funciona y cómo. Si echa  fuego popr los carbones , chau motor , a reemplazarlo.







Saludos !


----------



## dunablack (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola:
Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
El motor lo he desmontado completamente y esta correcto tanto el fusible termico como el cuentavueltas, colector totalmente limpio y bobinados con medidas de resistencia que considero correctos.
El problema sigue siendo para mi en el modulo de control que se quedo con la averia registrada.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Se me olvidaba ya me habia presentado y posteado soluciones anteriormente, lo que pasa es que por motivos de trabajo entro muy poco al foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2014)

Prueba el lavarropas *sin* la correa del motor y verifica si se presenta el error


----------



## dunablack (Dic 10, 2014)

Ya he probado sin correa, y se presenta el mismo error.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## dunablack (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes. Tema resuelto.
Doy gracias a Fogonazo y a Dosmetros por intentar ayudarme.
La averia era efectivamente el reseteo del modulo de control de esta lavadora, ya que si guarda en memoria los fallos.
Tambien es de dar las gracias al servicio tecnico de Bosch Siemens en España ya que preguntado por esta averia han pasado olimpicamente del tema, intentando mandar un tecnico para cobrar 46€ sin intervencion mas impuestos que aqui en España es el 21%.
El reseteo se hace con el selector de programas, poniendolo primero en posicion centrifugado, y pulsando al mismo tiempo el pulsador de cambio de revoluciones de centrifugado mover el selector al programa siguiente, vaciado.
La apagamos con el selector a off y volkvemos a encender normalmente.
Y lavadora funcionando.
Gracias a todos.


----------

